# Navigation



## Skrub (Jan 10, 2009)

I searched and didnt find much. Im selling my car soon and have to have navigation in the new car (06 gto). My family owns a real estate business and I currently work for them, so navigation is a must. Also, I like taking random trips to places I dont know where they are and dont really like getting lost. My question is, has anyone ever done a built-in navigation system; or does anyone know if thats even possible? Im not really looking for a portable navi, id rather just have one built into the car. Price doesnt matter much, mostly because it will be written off as a business expense 


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

I was looking around for a new headunit for my planned purchase of a GTO.

Check out the JVC KW-NX7000 (google it). It's an all-in-one unit and replaces the factory headunit.


----------



## Skrub (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks man. Ill look into it some more. Its only $800 though, doesnt that seem abit low?:confused


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

Skrub said:


> Thanks man. Ill look into it some more. Its only $800 though, doesnt that seem abit low?:confused


nope...all-in-one units have come down in price lately 

Pioneer makes some nice ones too but I'm partial to that particular JVC model. When the day comes I get a GTO is the day I purchase that model to throw in the car.


----------

